# 무엇을 만듭니까?



## Pavel Bond

무엇을 만듭니까?
I don't understand why not 무엇을 만들습니까?
As I understand, if at the end of the stem of 만들다 (=만들) is consonant, it must be continued by 습니까?


----------



## Dori Gom

무엇을 만듭니까? means 'What you/I/we have to make?' or 'What are you making?'
-습니까 is ending for asking some finished action in past
for example, 다 했습니까?(하다(해)+었+(-습니까)) means 'It's all done?'
So if you want to use -습니까 ending for 만들다, you have to write 무엇을 만들었습니까? that means 'What did you make?'

-었- is use like -ed of korean, not same but similar

So as conclusion, -ㅂ니까? is for asking something for present, and -습니까? is ending for asking something of past, or rather it's done or not


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you!


----------

